

Show HN: Gumpress – Gumroad, Wordpress, and Email Combined - fbliss
http://getgumpress.com

======
fbliss
Hi All, this is Fred, the developer who built Gumpress. I'm happy to answer
questions about the plugin. It's been a long road for me and Dan, my friend
and partner on this project, and we're hoping that we can help a few people,
starting with this. I'll be honest, I'm a little nervous about how this will
be received. I've never done a "Show HN" before and this is also my first
plugin I've made for the general public... :) Thank you for your time.

~~~
fbliss
UPDATE: We've decided to run a discount on the Business Builder, $50 off, the
next 12 copies and to see if this helps.
[https://gumroad.com/l/gfXK/fzzlpie](https://gumroad.com/l/gfXK/fzzlpie)
Apologies if I'm breaking a rule by responding with this - I hope not, let me
know if so... but I do want everyone to know that we are trying to take your
advice! :)

------
ASquare
Three comments - all related to the positioning of the offering.

1) If the product already has a 30 day money back guarantee, what about re-
positioning it as a free 30 day trial after which you charge whatever?

2) Its very difficult to compare the 3 options given the layout. Make it more
grid like (with an 'x' where it applies or with check marks and crosses - take
your pick) so it's easier to see the benefits across the board

3) If you had an intermediate option between Bootstrapper and Business Builder
(for say, $120-ish as an example) that included, for example, an integration
only with Mailchimp, that may help with increasing conversions to the $197
option.

Hope that makes sense. Best of luck!

~~~
fbliss
Thanks so much! We really appreciate the insight!!

------
majc2
Well done; really think you've got a decent product idea here.

Few comments, which you've probably already thought through, but worth
mentioning. Have you considered how you'll get repeat revenue from your
customers? Also have you considered selling consulting on this to clients
(i.e. a fourth column) it might generate useful extra revenue early on.

~~~
fbliss
Thank you for commenting! We worked extremely hard to get it shipped despite
some massive life obstacles. It represents a huge triumph of willpower and
overcoming self-doubt just to be at this point.

We will continue adding support for other 3rd-party services (InfusionSoft is
nearly complete) and plan to offer those later on, as single purchases, and we
have talked about ideas in the realm of consulting (ie priority support, sales
and marketing help, etc), but at this point, we're just hoping for some
response. :)

------
300
In my honest opinion, my fist impression is - overpriced. Good luck with the
project!

~~~
fbliss
Thank you for being honest. Can you elaborate on why you came to that
conclusion? It would be very helpful to us!

~~~
napoleond
As a counterpoint, I _strongly_ feel that your pricing is just fine (maybe
even a bit low!). You just need to make it clear that it's a one-time payment
(assuming it is--if you want to integrate recurring revenue for some aspects,
you'll need to re-jig things a bit).

People selling shit online are making (or expecting/hoping to make) thousands
of dollars on the low end. The non-technical ones (ie. _not_ the majority of
people on this forum, which is why price perceptions are skewed here IMO) will
gladly pay a developer $7-800 dollars to put it all together the way you have
done here. You're making it easier for everyone by offering a plug-in that
does the work, and in light of that I think your pricing is very reasonable.

~~~
fbliss
That's a really flattering comment! Dan told me he is blushing, hahaha...
We're taking your feedback and we're going to do whatever we can to make
things better in the messaging. We'll get some clear communication about this
being a one-time payment up there ASAP.

